# Snorkel Stack Clamp?



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I’m looking for some input on a way for me to hold all three of my snorkels into exact place, completely lined up all together. Has anyone done this?? 

:33:

Thanks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I use zip ties


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> I use zip ties


yeah that's what I'm using now, looking for a cleaner look. 

Thinking about making something solid, out of billet aluminum.. clamp them all togeather.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*something like...*

Something like you find on the Muzzy Super Pro's...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

someone somewhere has some pics, probably an older thread stuck in the back somewhere.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

This is what I did


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have used diamond plated aluminum. You can get it at Ace hardware.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Riot936 said:


> View attachment 12191
> 
> 
> This is what I did
> ...


.

Whats that from? :thinking:


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

I used on my p650 a 1/4" thick piece of plexi-glass I scuffed it and painted it w/ fusion paint black


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

A honda 300

Square tubing and 2 pipe straps



Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Use u-bolts on a piece of flat stock.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I uses unistrut and clamps...
Was looking for a pic, but deleted it I guess..


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm using zip ties also but tucked under the shroud.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

650Brute said:


> I uses unistrut and clamps...
> Was looking for a pic, but deleted it I guess..


would like to see one if you can get one


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Theres lots of things you could use or make to hold em, depends on what you want. Do you want an aluminum finished? painted? stainless?

A real easy one is to take a piece of metal (what ever you choose) and put a 90 bend on it. put 3 holes on one side with a hole saw and slide it over snorkels then you have a basic and square fitting holder with a little faceplate on the front.

You could use 2 peices of square stock or square tubing (again what ever you want it to look like) put 2 bolts through it so the bolts go in between the snorkels at an equal distance.

If you want what looks like aluminum clamps on the muzzy duals then maybe take some aluminum tubing, or stainless or steel again. Make the I.D the same size as the O.D of your snorkels and cut the tubing in 3 pieces depending on how thick you want it to look then cut each piece in half. After that tack on some little flanges on each side of each piece and bolt em on. Maybe run a piece of steel on the back to line em all up square.

A more solid look would be take a piece of 1/2 thick aluminum, bore 3 holes in it and round the edges.

lots and lots of ways to do it, like I said just gotta have what you want in you head, think how your gonna do it and see if it will work out then get at working on it, if you dont have the stuff to do so gonna have to get someone to do it. If your looking to only buy stuff then.. im not sure what you could use. Nobody really sells "snorkel holders" so you'd have to be real creative with buying something to match that.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

I took a small threaded rod from home depot, drilled holes in each snorkel put washers in between each snorkel for exact spacing and threaded the rod through and caped it off with lock nuts on either side. Spray painted the rod washers and nuts black. Put silicon around small holes. Holds together waaay better than zip strips. Looks better as well. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

monkeybonezz said:


> I took a small threaded rod from home depot, drilled holes in each snorkel put washers in between each snorkel for exact spacing and threaded the rod through and caped it off with lock nuts on either side. Spray painted the rod washers and nuts black. Put silicon around small holes. Holds together waaay better than zip strips. Looks better as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation


Any pics? 

Thanks!


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Pics. It's dirty and night time but I think you can see it.





















Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Monkeybonezz, that is a good idea and easy to boot!!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

the three rubber couplers i used sit tight against eachother, and seem to keep the stacks in place just fine. the couplers sit about an 1" 1/2 above the plastic shroud.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Lonewolfe said:


> Monkeybonezz, that is a good idea and easy to boot!!


Yeah I was walking through home depot and I saw the threaded rod and it hit me that a rod straight through may just keep my stacks from rattling. It does a way better job than the zip strips and cost me about 10 bucks with a pack of washers since I already had the drill and silicon. I don't usually go above my seat but I put the rod through the stacks above the pod just in case 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

monkeybonezz said:


> Yeah I was walking through home depot and I saw the threaded rod and it hit me that a rod straight through may just keep my stacks from rattling. It does a way better job than the zip strips and cost me about 10 bucks with a pack of washers since I already had the drill and silicon. I don't usually go above my seat but I put the rod through the stacks above the pod just in case
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation


do you have any pictures from your install? Getting ready to snorkel the wifes SRA this week and looking for some ideas and opinions on how it went.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Also note the threaded end I had a cap for it instead of using tennis balls


This is how I did mine on my 400 (the smaller pvc are vent lines) it was very sturdy. The zip tie was done away with later it was just to hold it all in place while I put my clamp on

Im about to redo my mud pro snorkels to pvc so im gonna do something similar just more snorkels 

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------

